# My Cockatiels don't sleep on their eggs



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi every body .
My Cockatiels during three period laid eggs . 
At the first time they laid 4-5 eggs and all of them had no sperm . 
At the second time they laid 5 egg but after (I think) next two week they suddenly abandon their eggs so I removed their nest and Poured out their eggs but inside one of the eggs was blood spot .
At the Third time they laid 5 eggs but 2 days ego they suddenly abandon their eggs again and begin to screaming and I understood they don't want to sleep on their eggs so I removed their nest but inside one of their eggs was blood spot and inside the other eggs was Black viscous liquid with red spot and inside the last eggs was black liquid and inside the black liquid was fetus chick . 
Why they don't sleep on their eggs while their eggs can be a chick ? 
(sorry for my bad grammar)

Thanks a lot .


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They may have known the eggs were bad...tiels can sense when there is no heartbeat in their eggs anymore. More info is needed, what kind of bedding do you use, how much, what is their set-up like, what is their diet like, etc?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is it possible that something is scaring them? A bird that is frightened won't stay in the nest because it's too easy for a predator to trap them in there. If a bird is frightened off the nest at night it might not go back until morning, which is often too late to save the eggs.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> They may have known the eggs were bad...tiels can sense when there is no heartbeat in their eggs anymore. More info is needed, what kind of bedding do you use, how much, what is their set-up like, what is their diet like, etc?


My Cockatiels diet include : Buds ، Vegetables ، Seeds ، Boiled Eggs sometimes corn , sometimes I use AD3E syrup in their water But I can't understand what you mean of "what kind of bedding do you use, how much, what is their set-up like":blush:

Thanks


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

tielfan said:


> Is it possible that something is scaring them? A bird that is frightened won't stay in the nest because it's too easy for a predator to trap them in there. If a bird is frightened off the nest at night it might not go back until morning, which is often too late to save the eggs.


thanks dear tielfan
I live in fourth floor in apartment and there is no other animal in my home for scaring them and when I put nest for them they sleep on their eggs regularly and always they abandon their eggs suddenly .


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

What sort of bedding are you using in your box. Do you use shredded paper, pine shavings, cedar shavings, corn cob, nothing in the box, what? Have you tried putting a night light up for them? This could help them find their way back to the box.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> there is no other animal in my home for scaring them


There doesn't actually have to be another animal. They'll get scared if they think that there might be one. Unnatural noises can cause problems too, for example if your neighbor makes a sudden loud noise.

How old are your birds and what is their past history? For example if they are very young they might not be mature enough to mate successfully and take proper care of their eggs and babies. If they don't have any previous experience, they might be slow learners who haven't figured out what they're supposed to do. 

Here's some information on nestboxes and bedding: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688



> At the Third time they laid 5 eggs but 2 days ego they suddenly abandon their eggs again and begin to screaming and I understood they don't want to sleep on their eggs


It seems odd that they start screaming when they abandon the eggs. Can you figure out a reason for it? Do they seem to be scared, or does it seem like they want something from you (for example some particular kind of food)? How long did you wait until you took the eggs away?

Is it possible that they have been sitting on the eggs for the full normal incubation period (16 to 18 days plus a few extra days to make sure) and are giving up because the eggs didn't hatch? You weren't completely sure about the incubation period for the second clutch and didn't mention the period for the other clutches.

Eggs that have turned black inside are dead, so they may have figured out that those eggs weren't going to hatch.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Mentha said:


> What sort of bedding are you using in your box. Do you use shredded paper, pine shavings, cedar shavings, corn cob, nothing in the box, what? Have you tried putting a night light up for them? This could help them find their way back to the box.


ِDear Mentha
I don't use anything in their box and I didn't put a light up(because I didn't know it's necessary)


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

tielfan said:


> There doesn't actually have to be another animal. They'll get scared if they think that there might be one. Unnatural noises can cause problems too, for example if your neighbor makes a sudden loud noise.
> 
> How old are your birds and what is their past history? For example if they are very young they might not be mature enough to mate successfully and take proper care of their eggs and babies. If they don't have any previous experience, they might be slow learners who haven't figured out what they're supposed to do.
> 
> ...


dear tielfan
The place that I keep them is relatively quiet _ I don't how old are they but I think they ready for mate . 

It seems odd that they start screaming when they abandon the eggs. Can you figure out a reason for it? Do they seem to be scared, or does it seem like they want something from you (for example some particular kind of food)? How long did you wait until you took the eggs away?

I don't know why they screaming and after next 2 hour I removed their nest because I knew they don't sit on their eggs(for past laying egg they screaming when they didn't want to sleep on their eggs)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I don't use anything in their box and I didn't put a light up(because I didn't know it's necessary)


A light is helpful but not necessary unless there is a night fright. But bedding is very important and you really do need to put some in the nest. Lack of bedding might be the reason that the eggs are dying, since bedding helps retain heat and also helps the parent birds keep the eggs together so that all of them can be incubated properly. The sticky at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688 has information on bedding. If the types of bedding mentioned in the article aren't available to you, we can help you figure out an appropriate substitute.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

So if I use suitable bedding , their eggs will be a chick ?

Thanks


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Suitable bedding will make hatching more likely than having no bedding will.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks all of you for help and I'll try again and I hope next period their eggs be a chick .

good luck


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi
I have one other question . 
May be their eggs never hatch ? I mean that may be a male or female has a problem?(for example may be one of them be a childless ?)
How I know do they are childless or not ?

Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If the the male was childless there never would be anything in the eggs (i.e. there wouldn't be that black stuff or the chick that didn't finish developing) and if the hen was infertile there wouldn't even be eggs. So no, both of your birds are fertile. They just have to learn to sit correctly.


----------



## awman86 (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you scaring them out of their nest? I know one time I came home late from work and went to feed my birds and I scared my tiel out of the nest. She screamed bloody murder and cracked an egg I think from the sudden fright.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

ٌ Hi again . 
1_After I removed their nest they begin to mate and once(or twice) a day they are mating so when I should put nest for them ?. 
2_They(specially the female cockatiel ) usually noise a lot . I think they want to go out of cage because when I allow them to go out of cage they don't noise but I don't want they be bad habit so I sometime allow them to go out of cage for 1 of 2 hours but as though they want to be out of cage all the time . 
What should I do till they don't noise ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cover them til they're quiet then once they quiet down uncover them. Let them out when they aren't making noise.

As to putting the nest box back, give it a while. Two more months at least. They can mate for fun with no eggs resulting.


----------



## Zeus (Sep 9, 2011)

As to putting the nest box back, give it a while. Two more months at least. They can mate for fun with no eggs resulting.

But today I saw she laid one egg on the cage floor so shouldn't I put nest for them sooner ? 

Thanks


----------

